# Selling question



## triw51 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have an opportunity to do a pen display in a store locally.  The owner suggested I focus on local wood (AZ so mesquite, iron wood etc,) and have cards that tell about the wood and how to care for the pen.  

My question what do you put for "how to care for pen"?  When I do mesquite or iron wood I sand to 1000 and use a carnauba wax and shellac finish.  The pen should hold up with out maintaince shouldn't it?
What do you put as information on your pens?  Thanks William


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 5, 2012)

"Treat it as any piece of wood heirloom furniture your family might possess"

Use wood polish occasionally, don't expose it to high or very low temperatures.


----------



## low_48 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you use shellac and wax, you should caution against contact with water and alcohol. Personally, I don't like shellac for high contact work. I used a similar french polish type finish (shellac based) when I first started, and had a pen returned. I think the hand lotion she used set up a problem with the finish, but the pen was really gummie to the touch. Only CA after that.


----------



## Monty (Mar 7, 2012)

And tell them not to stir their coffee with it. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
I have actually seen people do that with stick pens.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 7, 2012)

I sell between 5-15 a month at the 3 hospitals I cover. Anything other than CA doesn't stand a chance of holding up. Wipe it down with a soft cloth at the end of the day and it's good.


----------

